# Whos car?



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im not sure if this is the right forum, or members rides. 

But whos car is this http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1858012974

I AM NOT trying to get you to this auction, it is not set up by me, I was just looking ebay for 200sx, and then I saw this car, anyone know who it is?


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't know who's it is, but IMO, those decals have got to go.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i second that for sure, and drop it, change out those rims, etc.. etc.. etc..


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nah, I like the car how it is, except for the rims and it does need a drop bad. Im thinking of getting a Nissan Decal on my hood. Those decals make it look good, brings out the curves or something.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

it looks like those decals on the front, not the nissan but the others were part of the set that was suppose to go on the side


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Is it me or does that look like one of those rubber antennas from Pep-Boys?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I got one of those. Its better than the pep boys one, and is the closes thing to invisible short of shavnig the antenna. 

Seth


----------

